
One Hundred Possible Names for Your New Startup - sigjuice
http://www.iq0.com/startup.html
======
BlameKaneda
Some sound pretty decent, like:

\- Rotocon

\- Maxcast

\- Nanomatric

\- Ameriblast

And others...that's debatable:

\- MetaUSA

\- Geneland

\- AerAnacracker

\- USWorldSteganologia

\- Organoat

\- Megacracker

\- Infracracker

